# Foros Novedades Carreras, Maestrías, Postgrados, Cursos y Capacitaciones  Diplomado en Formulación de Planes de Agronegocio - Tacna // AGROIDEAS, GIZ, Universidad ESAN (Instituto de Desarrollo Económico IDE-ESAN)

## almendrac

Link: http://www.agroesan.edu.pe/index.php...=70&Itemid=455 
INSCRIPCIONES ABIERTASTemas similares: DIPLOMADO EN CONTABILIDAD Y FINANZAS AGRÍCOLAS - TARAPOTO, ICA, HUANCAYO, PIURA // UNIVERSIDAD ESAN Artículo: Agroideas cofinanciará 13 planes de negocios de productores en Moquegua Artículo: Sierra Exportadora, Agrobanco y la Universidad ESAN lanzan Diplomado en Gerencia y Desarrollo Rural Artículo: Agroideas ha comprometido S/. 27 millones en cofinanciamiento de 82 planes de negocios ESAN: "DIPLOMADO EN CONTABILIDAD Y FINANZAS AGRIOLAS"

----------

